# TAMPA, the downtown area



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5412408846/]







































[IMG







]


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool city and a nice place to spend a holiday.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## simms3 (Jan 23, 2006)

Best series of Tampa photos I have seen. I hope these continue! Tampa has continued to look more and more tropical over the past decade (it basically looked like Jacksonville not 10-20 years ago!). I love the colors and Bayshore Blvd. Also, the area around University of Tampa looks nice (an area I have not seen in person). The old corner bank with the gold plated dome looks very out of place in Tampa, which is why it's even cooler that it's there. Tampa has also really come a long way in the past 5 years with the Channelside developments, the new museums, the streetcar, new arena, new hotels, and new Novare highrises.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

simms3 said:


> Best series of Tampa photos I have seen. I hope these continue! Tampa has continued to look more and more tropical over the past decade (it basically looked like Jacksonville not 10-20 years ago!). I love the colors and Bayshore Blvd. Also, the area around University of Tampa looks nice (an area I have not seen in person). The old corner bank with the gold plated dome looks very out of place in Tampa, which is why it's even cooler that it's there. Tampa has also really come a long way in the past 5 years with the Channelside developments, the new museums, the streetcar, new arena, new hotels, and new Novare highrises.


Tampa needs to become the next miami soon.


----------



## sam06pr (Apr 1, 2009)

Tiger Beer said:


> Wow, I always thought Tampa was a DEAD downtown...with nothing there but some office buildings. Looks touristy and colorful!


It is dead most of the time still... But is starting to pick up thanks to some projects, like the museum


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*teh university of south florida*

48,000 student public university just north of downtown tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

sono cafe at TMA


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*Ybor City*

In 1884, Key West had a population of over 18,000 and was Florida's largest city (it has only 25,000 residents today). Cigar making was its principal business.
That year, mounting labor problems and a devastating fire compelled factory owners Don Vicente Martinez Ybor (pronounced E-boar) and Ignacio Haya to leave Key West and move to where they could build their own, self contained, controlled factory town where complacent workers might live and work happily without distraction.
Following rigorous negotiations with the Tampa Board of Trade, Ybor and Haya bought 40 acres of swampy, uninhabited land one mile east of Tampa for $ 9,000.00 ($ 5,000 of which was paid by the Board of Trade). Tampa was selected because it had daily rail service to and from NYC and daily steamboat service to and from Havana and Key West. It also had a humid climate; something essential for tobacco storage.
Within a few years, thousands of Spanish, Italians, Jewish, Germans and Cubans were working in Ybor's "Cuba Town" in hundreds of small factories producing more than 100 million cigars per year. Tampa passed KW in population and Havana in cigar production. By 1910, one half of Tampa's population worked in the cigar industry.
Cuba Town's main street, 7th Avenue, also known as "La Septima" and/or Broadway, was a place of great activity, vitality and vice.
Grocery stores, retail shops, restaurants/cafes, gambling parlors, saloons and houses of ill repute lined the busy sidewalk until the cigar industry's decline in the 1960s. That decade, factories closed and urban renewal razed a significant portion of the surrounding neighborhoods leaving La Septima dull, dilapidated and even dangerous.
In 1970, a group of local businessmen proposed turning Ybor into a Amagnificent, walled Spanish village with shops, boutiques, galleries, cafes and “bachelor apartments”. They also proposed a Spanish style bullring with bloodless bull fights. But during an exhibition fight promoting the idea, a bull went berserk and charged the crowd. Three months later, the state legislature passed anti-bullfighting legislation putting an end to the walled Spanish village concept.
In the early 1990s, funky boutiques, unorthodox coffee shops, bars, clubs, art galleries and restaurants began filling the empty storefronts taking Ybor from neglect and abandonment to hip, urban gathering place; Tampa's version of Greenwich Village or Coconut Grove. Historic buildings were renovated and second floor loft apartments filled up with artists and hipsters.
By the end of the 90s and early 00s, Ybor was one of America's most vibrant, crowded and high-spirited pedestrian nightlife districts.
And while not as vibrant today, it still attracts some 15 to 20,000 each Friday and Saturday night (compared to 30k in the past). 
The crowd is diverse and eccentric; mixed aged early, young late; too young.
It is a good idea to get out by midnight as the late night crowd can become a bit… inhospitable.

Around the turn of the last century, Ybor's immigrant groups organized mutual aid societies/clubs to preserve their native culture and traditions. The Spanish built El Centro Espanol and the Centro Asturiano of Tampa, which was associated with the Centro Asturiano of Havana. Cubans built the El Circulo Cubano, Italians the L'Unione Italiana, Germans the German Club and Afro-Cubans the Sociedad la Union Marti-Maceo. All provide social, economic, vocational, health and cultural services for members. 
Tampa and Havana have been irrevocably linked since the 1890s when Jose Marti, the AFather of Cuban Independence, came to Ybor City (1891) to organize the United Cuban Revolutionary Party to overthrow the Spanish rule of Cuba. His most famous speeches were given here including one on the iron steps of the Ybor Factory, a speech so notable, the steps themselves were taken to Havana and put into a museum where they remain today. Cuba Libre! (Free Cuba!) was the cry as thousands donated one day a week’s pay while hundreds more quit their jobs, left their families and went with Marti back to Cuba to fight. The war itself began with instructions sent to Havana from Tampa inside a cigar rolled in the Halloran Cigar Factory in West Tampa. Not surprisingly, the Spanish government called Tampa Athe very heart of the conspiracy. Following the war, business between Tampa and Havana boomed. Ships sailed daily and years later planes flew between the cities that are only 307 nautical miles apart. Havanas two largest and most popular casino/hotels were owned by Tampa businessman Santo Trafficante Jr. Both were nationalized by Castro following the revolution.
In 1955, Fidel Castro came to Ybor City to solicit the children and grand children of the Marti supporters to again overthrow the government of Cuba. This time, however, the revolution was not well received.
What distinguishes Ybor City from the rest of Tampa Bay and Florida is its scale. It is urban, compact and pedestrian. It has enclosure and continuity; civic characteristics not often found in sprawling, suburban Florida. In 2008, the *American Planning Association *named it one of America’s “Great Streets”.

Tampa/Ybor City remains a major cigar supply and distribution center and is the home of premium cigar maker Arturo Fuente, America's top selling cigar.

Ybor is a National Historic Landmark District


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Ybor City looks cool.


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ybor City....and ChannelSide are awesome!!!....2 differents architecture in a very close spacee!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*hyde park and hyde park village*
The Hyde Park neighborhood, originally know as Suburb Beautiful, was developed in the late 1890s and early 1900s. It is located one mile west of downtown and was connected to downtown by a streetcar.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Its so green!!

Great!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*davis islands*-- a man made residential island just off downtown tampa
developed in the 1920s
















































"st jetersburg"
























(all photos were taken by bueller)


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

doggie beach


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

This is one of my favourite cities fo the USA and I love the USA...

The houses are very nice, the parks, the sun...:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

view from the tip of davis islands


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fabulous! love the weather, the colors...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

lkh78gy


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

dragon boat races.. April 30th


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

downtown west


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

pops in the park
(pics posted by bueller were taken by bueller)


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

*Beautiful Pics ! Well Maintained! and Yes...it seems to be overshadowed by its larger sibling down south! Nice! *


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*sunshine skyway bridge*
not in downtown tampa, but near


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*hard rock casino and hotel.. 10 miles(+/-) from downtown proper*


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*university of tampa*










university of tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow Tampa looks amazing.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Tampa looks fabulous - I would never have pictured it being so high-rise.

Great colours and what looks like a great life-style.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos from Tampa, I like the last pano on # 63.....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*ybor city*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like paradise  Al that sun and those bright beautiful colours...I love it


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very impressive city and I am,
from the sleek downtown highrises to the turn-of-the-century mansions,
the old-designed architecture and its vibrant streets.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks fabulous


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*food truck wednesday @ courthouse square (december 7, 2011)*


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

tampa museum of art








harbour island condo








tampa bay times forum


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*tampa riverwalk*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Tampa looks to have a fantastic lifestyle.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My best friend is from New York, but has family living in Florida - Bradenton, near Sarasota. She really misses Florida - and I can understand why looking at your pictures of Tampa.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*view from florida aquarium*


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*crew retatta- january 7, 2012*

plant park at the university of tampa


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^

WOW - what a breath of fresh air. I was just looking at the Toledo thread which is nothing but depressing. Tampa has people all over - which is what a city should be about.....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Ive never ever seen any snaps of this city, I just thought it would look like another Miami or Gold Coast. But it looks quite nice, with a busy downtown and historic architecture. Looks far better at street level than our Gold Coast


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice looking city that shares many similarities with West Palm Beach. It's astonishing how quiet and empty Tampa looks too.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*columbia restaurant*

the columbia is a traditional spanish style restaurant that opened in 1903 and is one of florida's oldest (and best). It is located in the historic (1888) Ybor City section of Tampa


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, really nice and lovely photos...:cheers2:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*pics from january 15, 2012*


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice downtown with high artistic


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice updates from Tampa.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

[/IMG]*gasparilla* january 28,2012

[/url


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful series of photos of Tampa....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics. Tampa looks fun.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

fly bar/restaurant
























grand central at kennedy


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*tampa union railroad station*

railraod station built in 1915


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

can u post luxury cars found in tampa florida like lamborghinis tec and celebrities and hip hop stores and wine evnts 


lobster events etcccccccccc


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*ashley street*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous new images from Tampa.....thanks for the effort bueller.:cheers:


----------



## EuxTex (Dec 26, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Great pics. Tampa looks fun.


Ybor City on a Saturday night is great.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*early march day on the riverwalk*

curtis hixon park- early march 2018 by bueller006, on Flickr

curtis hixon park- early march 2018 by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa riverwalk- early march 2018 by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0160 - Copya by bueller006, on Flickr

curtis hixon park- early march 2018 by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa museum of art by bueller006, on Flickr

curtis hixon park by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*St Patrick's day 2018*

plant park by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsbroough river by bueller006, on Flickr

st patrick's day by bueller006, on Flickr

plant park by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough river by bueller006, on Flickr

kennedy boulevard by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


hillsborough river by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough river by bueller006, on Flickr

plant park by bueller006, on Flickr

plant park by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Many interesting things, great pictures!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*misc pics*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*april 2018*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

channel district by bueller006, on Flickr

riverwalk tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

heights public market by bueller006, on Flickr

heights public market by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

heights public market by bueller006, on Flickr

heights public market by bueller006, on Flickr

ulele by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

channel district by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

heights public market by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Downtown Tampa really looks lovely, chic even, in a modern sense. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from downtown Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*julian lane park*

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr

julian lane park by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice and lively pics^


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*october 2018*

harbour island tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rocky point island tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rocky point tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa int'al airport by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa int'al airport by bueller006, on Flickr


j lane park tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that cactus art installation.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*mid november 2018*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr



tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0122 by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*new waterfront all outdoor food hall/events lawn/beer garden and park*

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr
Untitled by bueller006, on Flickr
sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

Untitled by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great lifestyle!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

`DSC_0004 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0006 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0009 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0013 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0019 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0020 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0023 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0026 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0085 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0089 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0090 by bueller006, on Flickr
remedy by bueller006, on Flickr

remedy by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*channel district*

`DSC_0034 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0015 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0012 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0027 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0002 by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0030 by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*misc.*

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

channel district by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

``DSC_0003 - Copy by bueller006, on Flickr

``DSC_0193 by bueller006, on Flickr

seminole heights by bueller006, on Flickr

seminole heights by bueller006, on Flickr

seminole heights by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*mid december day- 2018*

westshore- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

rail- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

rail- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rocky point island- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

westshore- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

armature works by bueller006, on Flickr

service building (circa 1850) by bueller006, on Flickr

service building (circa 1850) by bueller006, on Flickr


armature works- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

armature works- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

armature works- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

armature works- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

raymond james stadium by bueller006, on Flickr

west riverwalk- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

on swann- HPV by bueller006, on Flickr

port tampa bay by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

ship by bueller006, on Flickr

exploding chicken by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*on a sunny, late december afternoon------*

sparkman wharf and cruise ship by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf with cuuise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf with cruise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

Sparkman wharf with cruise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf with cruise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf with curise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

florida aquarium by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf with cruise ship in port by bueller006, on Flickr

norwegian pearl at port tampabay by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What a VIBRANT city in all aspects!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow you're doing a stellar job showcasing Tampa! 

Can you come up and do Nashville next?


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

hyde park village
hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr
south howard avenue (SOHO)
howard avenue by bueller006, on Flickr

howard avenue by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

Untitled by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

misc-
the heights by bueller006, on Flickr

florida aquarium by bueller006, on Flickr

dt tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

curtis hixon park by bueller006, on Flickr

TMA by bueller006, on Flickr

curtis hixon park by bueller006, on Flickr

TMA cafe by bueller006, on Flickr

riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough river by bueller006, on Flickr

usf park on the riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

ballast point 
ballast point by bueller006, on Flickr

ballast point by bueller006, on Flickr

ballast point park and pier by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*the last couple of days of 2018*

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Tampa definitely has laid-back vibe about it, chill back and relax sorts.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*on a nice, mid-winter day*

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

cuban bread by bueller006, on Flickr
downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa cuban bread by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa cuban bread by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa cuban bread by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

tampa riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7802/46049451735_4d11d8b864_b.jpg[/img][/url]tampa riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

cigar factory- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

west tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

west tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

cigar factory- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

cigar factory- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough high school- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough high school- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough high school- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa international by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange
oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr

oxford exchange by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It looks like a gorgeous place to be.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Nostra (Apr 11, 2009)

Timely reminder of just how wealthy the US is.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

buddy brew- downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

buddy brew- downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

buddy brew- downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

``DSC_0061 by bueller006, on Flickr

Tampa street by bueller006, on Flickr

Tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

Tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0017 - Copy by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0032 by bueller006, on Flickr

davis islands by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*february 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr
tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

oak and ola by bueller006, on Flickr

oak & ola by bueller006, on Flickr

oak & ola by bueller006, on Flickr

oak & ola by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*february 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

ybor city by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0161 by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr



tampa int'al w/ rocky point island in background by bueller006, on Flickr

Tampa int'al airport by bueller006, on Flickr

howard avenue by bueller006, on Flickr

downtown tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

harbour island by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*Hyde Park Village- retail/cafe/restaurant district*

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*scooters*

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*june 1- 2019*

m bird armature works by bueller006, on Flickr



sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

m bird armature works by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman wharf by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

armature works by bueller006, on Flickr


the manor- hillsborough river by bueller006, on Flickr

scooters by bueller006, on Flickr

m bird armature works by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*june 2019*

bayshore blvd. tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore by bueller006, on Flickr

the point by bueller006, on Flickr

the point by bueller006, on Flickr

hotel alba by bueller006, on Flickr

hotel alba by bueller006, on Flickr

hotel alba by bueller006, on Flickr

hotel alba by bueller006, on Flickr

amtrak by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

marriott water street by bueller006, on Flickr

marriott hotel water street by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr

salt shack by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*july 2019*

rooftop fire pit by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa; well done :applause:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*late july 2019 friday evening*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*bay street-- restaurant district just west of downtown*

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr




bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on 
Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr





bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr
bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bay street- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

A lot of atmosphere. I like the faux Renoir painting.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*misc.*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

bayshore blvd. tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

the heights- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

the heights- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

the heights- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

waterworks park tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

waterworks park tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous! Very much reminds me of the Gold Coast in Australia.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Tampa makes me week to my knees, what a beautiful city! It's so aesthetically pleasing, it doesn't even try to be over the top in it's tropical aesthetics like Miami or Orlando, etc. It's just the perfect in-between.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa once again :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*photoshop reflection*

Photoshop tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

photoshop by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great skyline photo


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*august 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0176 by bueller006, on Flickr



sail by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Tampa as always :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*august 2019 (2)*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rocky point island- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mangroves- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rox- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

rox- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

current hotel- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

current hotel- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

causeway- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa int'al airport by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates fromv Tampa  :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*late september 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa riverwalk by bueller006, on Flickr

usf medical school by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr
tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A gorgeous place to be.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*october 2019- misc.*

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr



hyde park village - tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village - tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hyde park village - tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

meat market- hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

meat market- hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

meat market- hyde park village by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa waterfront by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always; well done :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous update.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*hard rock hotel and casino*

4th largest casino in the US-- 6th largest in the world

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr

hard rock/tampa hotel and casino by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the harbour. Whose super-yacht was that, I wonder?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Tampa looks great!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*november 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

``DSC_0184 by bueller006, on Flickr

``DSC_0186 by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa 2019 by bueller006, on Flickr

anchor and brine by bueller006, on Flickr

parks and rec by bueller006, on Flickr

parks and rec by bueller006, on Flickr

parks and rec by bueller006, on Flickr

parks and rec by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*december 2019*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

water street by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

sparkman by tampa 2020, on Flickr

tampa by tampa 2020, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates from Tampa :cheers:


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*new medical school in downtown tampa*

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr


USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

`DSC_0224 (2) by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr

USF med school by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*water street project under construction in downtown- crane city*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*january 2020*

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr
counter culture by bueller006, on Flickr

counter culture by bueller006, on Flickr

altis-tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

altis-tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

fly by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

water street by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

embac collective- tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

gasparilla 2020 by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*feb 2020*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

hillsborough river tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

*early march 2020*

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

misc april 2020


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

misc april 2020 #2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

may 2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa area


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

late january 2021
mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

mid winter tampa by bueller006, on Flickr

DSC_0260 (2) by bueller006, on Flickr

tampa from davis islands by bueller006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tampa's SSC banner?


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

feb- 2021


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa once again


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great city and photos!


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Tampa looks nice and wealthy. 🙂 It is hard to believe, when seeing these pictures, that Tampa is, or at least was, the death metal capital of the US! 😆


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

boat parade February 10th for super bowl winning tampa bay buccaneers 




































photo from WFLA TV station-----









photo from aerial innovations---


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

stunning pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very good update.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It looks amazing with all those boats! Tampa looks very clean and modern.


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

university of tampa-- built as tampa bay hotel in 1891....




































campus...


















































































from davis islands...


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I visited the former Tampa Bay Hotel 6 years ago, it is really a fantastic building! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After a long time great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

july 2021


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

new downtown hotel-- Edition


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wonderful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tampa


----------



## bueller (Nov 10, 2005)

misc. november and december '22


----------

